# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  Hướng dẫn thay đầu cặp mũi khoan trên máy khoan từ PB32

## ngochieu5522

Việc thay đổi đầu kẹp mũi khoan trên máy khoan từ PB32 nếu làm không đúng cách sẽ rất khó để có  thể thực hiện được. Bài viết này sẽ hướng dẫn các bạn tháo ráp thay đổi giữa 2 loại đầu kẹp mũi khoan từ và đầu kẹp mũi khoan thường một cách đơn giản nhất.

LẮP ĐẦU CẶP MŨI KHOAN

1. Để thay thế đầu kẹp dao cắ (A) bằng đầu kẹp mũi khoan, trước tiên phải gỡ bỏ đầu kẹp dao cắt.
Để làm được điều này, bằng cách sử dụng 2 cờ lê vòng miệng, đặt một cờ lê trên của trục và một phía dưới trục như hình minh họa.
Xoay cờ lê phí dưới theo chiều kim đồng hồ (nhìn từ phía trên) cho đến khi cờ lê tháo rời được khớp nối. (Xem hình minh họa).
Nên bật đế từ để giữ máy cố định trong khi tháo bỏ đầu kẹp dao cắt.
Trong trường hợp đầu cặp dao cắt bị vặn quá chặt, có thể dùng búa để đóng vào cờ lê, chú ý phải đúng chiều tháo ra.
2. Tháo bỏ khung đỡ (B) đầu kẹp dao cắt, điều này được thực hiện bằng cách tháo 2 ốc lục giác bắt vào thân trên khung đỡ.
3. Lắp đầu kẹp mũi khoan vào trục chính.

Khi muốn thay thế đầu kẹp mũi khoan bằng đầu kẹp dao cắt thì làm theo quy trình ngược lại.
Để thuận tiện và nhanh chóng hơn, khách hàng có thể chọ mua thêm Adaptor 18Y170.
http://www.maykhoantừ.vn

----------

